# Best Charger for 18650 Battery



## AZPops (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Guys/Gal’s,

Fist off I found y’all from the guys at Watchuseek and the DWC (Dive Watch Connection) after asking about of all things flashlights. And I gotta say, this is as bad as getting into watches … LOL But, due to my pay grade (_this purchase looks like I'll be spending around two bills or so_), I’m hoping to get it right or close to it the first time.

After wearing my eyeballs out, as well as frying my brain reading reviews over the past week or so. I’m presently torn between two lights; 

1. FENIX TK21 U2 CREE XM-L U2 @ 468 Lumens (_from what I’ve read and seen, this light throws it’s light well_)

http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-tk21-u2.html

2. Olight M30 Triton CREE MC-E @ 700 Lumens (_something about the ability to use 2-18650 batteries is pulling me toward this light. But could find any info if using two batteries will increase it’s run time and or give it more throwing power_).

http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-m30-triton.html

Now to the meat of this thread. After deciding on a flashlight, I’ve now seen threads/posts regarding chargers. I was initially planning on ordering the flashlight, charger and batteries, plus a few extra batteries (_to make it easy_) from one source e.g. Battery Junction.

But _(please correct me if I’m assuming wrong, I mean no disrespect_) have since read that BJ doesn’t carry a quality charger? 

I work throughout the night, so my flashlight is a daily tool. Safety is also a big issue for me since my dogs and I live and work out of my MotorHome. 

Now for the million dollar question, What charger would you recommend I purchase?

Sorry for the long post! But as I mentioned, would like to get this purchase as close the first time if possible.

Thanks,

Pops


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 25, 2011)

Howdy Pops and welcome to CPF,
That's funny, a friend of mine has recently gotten into watches, and man, he has some beautiful eye-poppers now, but gee whiz, talk about an expensive hobby :naughty:.

I'm glad to see you are concerned with safety in your new batteries and charger purchase. Personally, this is one area I wouldn't skimp on. Get the best you can afford.

First, here is an excellent resource for learning just about everything you'll need to know about rechargeable batteries:
http://batteryuniversity.com/

Handled with care, caution, and respect, most batteries can be used with a minimum of risk, but to learn the answers to all your battery/charger related questions, I'd recommend that you head over to the "Flashlight Electronics-Batteries Included" area of CPF. You'll find tons of good info over there as well as some very knowledgeable folks who will undoubtedly help you find the best charger for your needs:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?9-Flashlight-Electronics-Batteries-Included

Good luck on your decision between those two fine lights and in your search for the right battery/charger combo.


----------



## samgab (Jul 25, 2011)

I've found that with Li-ions, as with many other things, you get what you pay for.
That applies to both the chargers and the cells.
In my opinion, good 18650 cells include AW or Redilast 2600 or 2900 mAh cells. They both use quality new cells inside them, and good protection PCBs.
And good chargers, short of hobby chargers, include the Pila IBC or the 4Sevens single bay charger, because they both use the CC/CV method of charging/termination.

But there are other options, those are just my suggestions, to simplify the matter.

You'll find this a helpful thread to read.

Also this one.


----------



## AZPops (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the fast response. Looks like I have more reading to do, but will more then likely order a flashlight this morning (utilizing batteries initially), then order a charger as soon as I’m aware of what I’m purchasing.

I also agree in not scrimping (if that’s the correct word) in this area of my initial investment.

Pops

Oh, wanna hear something funny? After viewing a few video reviews by GoingGear.com, man I can’t believe I’m admitting it to y’all … LOL

It looks like the 4Sevens G5 is now in the running and the FENIX TK21 is out … :hairpull:


----------



## infinus (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got an Icharger 106B. The nice thing about a hobby charger is being able to analyze your batteries. I've often wondered which of my li-ion cells is starting to wear out. Being able to log to pc I can now measure their charge holding capacity.


----------



## samgab (Jul 25, 2011)

AZPops said:


> It looks like the 4Sevens G5 is now in the running and the FENIX TK21 is out … :hairpull:


 
Well that makes it easier for you. The actual 4Sevens website has free shipping, the G5, the 4Sevens charger, and the AW quality cells, so you can do what you initially wanted to do and get everything from the one source, if you so desire 
edit: not to mention an 8% CPF discount!


----------



## infinus (Jul 25, 2011)

If you are getting AW cells (which are great cells) I recommend checking out the cpfmarketplace. Straight from AW or from AW's US reseller they are much cheaper than any other website sells them.


----------



## AZPops (Jul 25, 2011)

samgab said:


> Well that makes it easier for you. The actual 4Sevens website has free shipping, the G5, the 4Sevens charger, and the AW quality cells, so you can do what you initially wanted to do and get everything from the one source, if you so desire
> edit: not to mention an 8% CPF discount!


 

To my new friend from the "Land Down Under", man I wish we were in your (winter) season right now. It's so hot in the desert, our lizards are sporting canteens and Ray Ban's! 

Thanks for your suggestion, BUT GoingGear's has the G5 on sale @ 20% off. I plan on calling GoingGear in a few hours and will ask if he carries 4Seven's charger, as well as the G5.

Pops

Btw, When I worked for Continetal Airlines in Honolulu waaaaay back in the late 70's. I was the guys/gals hired to work Air New Zealand's flights. After helping out a passenger stuck in the Island's during the Holiday Season (she stayed at my folks house, well it was more like a reasort ... LOL). When I finally got her out (pulled a few strings), her parents sent me a case of your famous Rack's of Lamb. Man did we have a BBQ!


----------



## AZPops (Jul 25, 2011)

infinus said:


> If you are getting AW cells (which are great cells) I recommend checking out the cpfmarketplace. Straight from AW or from AW's US reseller they are much cheaper than any other website sells them.


 
Thanks, I'll check it out!

Pops


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're using it a LOT get rechargeable' s if not use primaries - most decent ones have 10 year shelf life and perform better.


----------



## samgab (Jul 25, 2011)

AZPops said:


> To my new friend from the "Land Down Under", man I wish we were in your (winter) season right now. Thanks for your suggestion, BUT GoingGear's fot the G5 on sale right now @ 20% off. I plan on calling GoingGear in a few hours and will ask if he carries 4Seven's charger, as well as the G5.
> 
> Pops
> 
> Btw, When I worked for Continetal Airlines in Honolulu waaaaay back in the late 70's. I was the guys/gals hire to work Air New Zealand's flights. After helping out a passenger stuck in the Island's during the Holiday Season (she stay at my folks house, well it was more like a reasort ... LOL). When I finally got her out (pulled a few strings), her parents sent me a case of your famous Rack's of Lamb. Man did we have a BBQ!


 
Well that sounds like a good deal. Yes, he has the 4Sevens charger... 46 in stock apparently. I'm so jealous of you guys having relatively close access to a store like goinggear... There's nothing like that in NZ, and the shipping to get stuff here is prohibitively expensive. 
PS, I used to work for Air NZ... But that was a few years back now.


----------



## rmteo (Jul 25, 2011)

Today, you can get a hobby charger for less than $20 with the following features:

Microprocessor controlled with LCD
Automatic charging current limit
Capacity limit
Temperature threshold
Delta-peak sensitivity (NiMH/NiCd)
Individual cell balancing
Li-ion, LiPo and LiFe capable
Ni-Cd and NiMH capable
Lead Acid capable
Adjustable charge current
Store function, allows safe storage current
Time limit function
Input voltage monitoring. (Protects car batteries at the field)
Data storage 

Specs:
Input Voltage: 11~18v
Circuit power: Max Charge: 50W / Max Discharge: 5W
Charge Current Range: .1~6.0A
Ni-MH/NiCd cells: 1~15
Li-ion/Poly cells: 1~6
Pb battery voltage: 2~20v


----------



## AZPops (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, I really appreciate your time.

I just got off the phone with Going Gear a few minutes ago. After asking a few questions, ok, maybe more then a few. I ordered a 4Sevens Maelstrom G5, charger, 18650 batteries and a couple of CR123 batteries as well (so I can play while the rechargeable are charging).

Pops


----------



## djans1397 (Jul 25, 2011)

Pila IBC http://www.pila-usa.com/pilaaccessories/batterysystem.html I bougfht mine a few years ago and was told at the time by almost everyone that it was the best availablefor 18650's, RCR123's etc. I love mine. A little more costly than most but worth it. Hope this still holds true!

Dan


----------



## arpy (Jul 25, 2011)

AZPops said:


> I’m presently torn between two lights;
> 1. FENIX TK21 U2 CREE XM-L U2 @ 468 Lumens
> 2. Olight M30 Triton CREE MC-E @ 700 Lumens (_something about the ability to use 2-18650 batteries is pulling me toward this light..._).


 Hey, you might have overlooked the marvellous Fenix TK35:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-tk353.html
It also uses 2 _18650_ recharchables (or 4 _CR123A_)and produces some 820 lumens with quite a nice throw and flood mixture. The extra mode switch makes mode changes easy and fast. On top of that it is hardly any bigger than the TK21, and comes with a nice belt holster. Impressive little *******, I like it very much, I hardly use my TK40 anymore, which is nice too.
Concerning the charger: I took the wolves eyes double _18650_ charger my lumens dealer had bundled with the light. Nothing special, just does the job.
Have fun with whatever you choose!


----------



## samgab (Jul 25, 2011)

Well have fun with it! I'm sure the going gear guys advised you that flat top cells like the AW 2900 or the Redilast 2900 won't work due to the lights physical anti-reverse protection, so you need to use button top cells. It also comes packaged with a pair of CR123s.


----------



## AZPops (Jul 25, 2011)

arpy said:


> *Hey, you might have overlooked the marvellous Fenix TK35*:
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/fenix-tk353.html
> Have fun with whatever you choose!


 

Oh, oh, here we go again ...  ... Look's like from here on in the . :devil: . gonna make me do IT!

Thanks!

Pops


----------



## Lightfoot98 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is what I got from Going-Gear.


http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_139&products_id=2192

Great light, Great throw. Great Price.

Can use extensions on body to use 3 (1 extension) or 4 cr123's or 2 18650's (2 extensions).

I got it with 2 extensions.

I'm member Watchuseek also.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 25, 2011)

infinus said:


> I just got an Icharger 106B.


 
I have one of these - I LOVE it!

BUT:
It is more complicated than a simple cradle charger.

So, if you don't mind the greater complexity then the hobby charger is a FANTASTIC tool for charging & testing your cells. The iCharger can charge to 3.85 (storage charge) or 4.10 (kinder charge) or 4.20 (max capacity) rather than just 4.20V. Hobby chargers can charge at whatever rate you choose (iCharger - 0.05A to 10.0A) which makes them better for charging very small or very large batteries (I have 10440 through to 32650 cells). Hobby chargers can also charge LiFePO4 cells which require a different voltage (3.6V instead of 4.2V).
Hobby chargers = much more capability & flexibility, but at the cost of greater complexity that some users aren't too keen on.


----------



## samgab (Jul 25, 2011)

KiwiMark said:


> I have one of these - I LOVE it!
> 
> BUT:
> It is more complicated than a simple cradle charger.
> ...


 
Are iCharger a Kiwi company? I might get one eventually... Is there a kind that can just plug into a normal power point?


----------



## KiwiMark (Jul 25, 2011)

samgab said:


> Are iCharger a Kiwi company? I might get one eventually... Is there a kind that can just plug into a normal power point?


 
Nah, we don't really do any electronics manufacturing here - they're probably made in China like everything else (including Apple iPhones). The iCharger is a better quality charger than the cheaper ones though and has better features and a better UI - I find it easier to use than my Turnigy charger.

Normal power isn't too much of a problem, you can buy a power adapter for ~$10 that will work pretty well. I have a computer PSU that easily runs 2 hobby chargers that worked out to be the cheapest option. You can also buy power adapters like this one: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9205__25A_14v_DC_Power_Supply_for_Chargers_350W_.html that will supply up to 350W, so you can use the charger to it's limits. The cheap $10 power adapters are usually ~60W which works fine as long as you don't try to charge 6 cells @ 10A (I usually charge 1 cell at 1A which only needs 4.2W).

I bought this: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__6792__iCharger_106B_plus_250W_6s_Balance_Charger.html
Even with shipping it was under $100 for me.
There are power adapters like this: http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__6477__IMAX_Power_Supply_100_240v_5A.html
One of these should be all you need. They don't seem to have stock currently, but I'm sure you could hunt around and find the same sort of thing elsewhere.
Here is a quick Ebay search: http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...ower+adapter+12V+5A&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Having the power adapter separate from the charger means less heat in the charger and also if the power adapter fails you can replace it easily without having to buy a whole new charger.


----------



## snakyjake (Jul 26, 2011)

Pila IBC, and I'm looking at Orbtronic.

Hobby chargers aren't for me...too much fooling around. I'm more utilitarian. And I really think in 2011 there should have been a simple, inexpensive, and high quality battery charger by now!


----------



## rmteo (Jul 26, 2011)

snakyjake said:


> Pila IBC, and I'm looking at Orbtronic.
> 
> Hobby chargers aren't for me...too much fooling around. I'm more utilitarian. And I really think in 2011 there should have been a simple, inexpensive, and high quality battery charger by now!



You can get a hobby charger for less than half the price of a Pila IBC (that probably does 5x as much ) but as you said, it will require some effort on your part.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 26, 2011)

snakyjake said:


> And I really think in 2011 there should have been a simple, inexpensive, and high quality battery charger by now!



Have you checked the 4Sevens charger?


----------



## infinus (Jul 26, 2011)

I considered the 4sevens charger but I was turned off by it's high termination current. I ultimately decided that for how anal I generally am about these things a hobby charger was the way to go for me.

Other than it's high termination current however it does seem like a convenient and well made unit.


----------



## samgab (Jul 26, 2011)

infinus said:


> I considered the 4sevens charger but I was turned off by it's high termination current. I ultimately decided that for how anal I generally am about these things a hobby charger was the way to go for me.
> 
> Other than it's high termination current however it does seem like a convenient and well made unit.


 
The 160mA termination point is an issue for you? 
I've found it to be a fantastic charger, small, simple, and very capable. 
Looking at the curve charts, there is such a tiny, negligible amount of capacity put in at the end of a charge curve between 160mA and, say, 50mA, that it is really of no concern to me. I can just use the battery, and charge it again another time.

Edit, having said that, of course the iCharger is better, but they're different beasts, and I think the 4Sevens charger serves a purpose, and performs that task very well.


----------



## infinus (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey now.... I agree, I did say it's due to how anal I am!


----------



## HKJ (Jul 26, 2011)

samgab said:


> Looking at the curve charts, there is such a tiny, negligible amount of capacity put in at the end of a charge curve between 160mA and, say, 50mA, that it is really of no concern to me. I can just use the battery, and charge it again another time.



That is true for a 18650 cell, but with a RCR123/16340 cell it is much more significant. 
It would have been nice if the 0.5A range had a lower termination current.


----------

